# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  خواب و کنکور ...

## Amiiin

دوستان من یه مشکل دارم
مثلا شب ساعت ۱۲ یا ۱ میخوابم صبح ساعت ۷ بیدار میشم ظهرشم یه ۱ ساعت میخوابم ولی همش دوست دارم بخوابم
حتی ایندفعه عوض کردم ۲شب خوابیدم ۱۰ بیدار شدم ولی بدتر شد
یعنی بیماری ای چیزی دارم ؟!! یا همه کنکوری ها دوست دارن زیاد بخوابن ؟ :Yahoo (27):  :Yahoo (17): 

کلا راه حل ها رو بگید ، کیا مشکل خواب داشتن رفع شده؟

----------


## آیدا77

نه بیماری خاصی نداری . منم همینجوری ام :Yahoo (1): 
البته من اگه ظهربخوابم شب تا صبح بیدارم کلا ...

----------


## ASkonkur

ذات انسان همینه....همش دوس داره بخوابه...خواب ظهرگاهی بعد ناهار خیلی عالی و مفیده بشرطی ک بیشتر از یه ساعت نشه...اونم ب خواب عمیق فرو نرید فقط یه چرت کوتاه...بعدشم دستو صورتتونو با اب سرد بشورین ک خوابتون بپره....

----------


## azita mohammadi

منم مشکل مشابه تو رو دارم ولی خب فعلا تا قبل از اتمام مدارس قصد ندارم خوابمو درس کنم . تنها راهی که میتونم تو ایام مدرسه طول روز 6 تا 7 ساعت بخونم همینه . شما نگران نباش هر جور میدونی درسته همونو اجرا کن

----------


## Ali.N

> دوستان من یه مشکل دارم
> مثلا شب ساعت ۱۲ یا ۱ میخوابم صبح ساعت ۷ بیدار میشم ظهرشم یه ۱ ساعت میخوابم ولی همش دوست دارم بخوابم
> حتی ایندفعه عوض کردم ۲شب خوابیدم ۱۰ بیدار شدم ولی بدتر شد
> یعنی بیماری ای چیزی دارم ؟!! یا همه کنکوری ها دوست دارن زیاد بخوابن ؟


ساعت فیزیولوژیک بدنت به هم ریخته///یکم ساعت هاتو جا به جا کن درست میشه///یه یک هفته ای تو یه ساعت مشخص بیدارشو و بخواب درست میشه///یادت باشه ادم به 5تا9ساعت خواب روزانه نیاز داره ///سعی نکن از خوابت برای کارای دیگه کم کنی که تمرکزتو میاره پایین :Yahoo (94):

----------


## sprit

> منم مشکل مشابه تو رو دارم ولی خب فعلا تا قبل از اتمام مدارس قصد ندارم خوابمو درس کنم . تنها راهی که میتونم تو ایام مدرسه طول روز 6 تا 7 ساعت بخونم همینه . شما نگران نباش هر جور میدونی درسته همونو اجرا کن


حالا شما صندوق پیامتونو خالی کنید ! هرچی پیام میدم نمیاد 
پ.خ : اره منم مشکل خواب دارم ولی کنترلش میکنم

----------


## hanjera

دو سه روز خوب نخواب
بعد دو سه روز میبینی شب زود خوابت میگیره مثلا به ده شب نرسیده میخوابی....راحت هفت صبح بلند میشی...خوابت هم اصلا نمیاد بقیه ی روز
یا هم اگه نمیخوای اینکار رو بکنی...
از مدرسه که میرسی ناهارتو بخور، بعدش شروع کن درستو بخون..ظهر هم برو بیرون..البته اگه طرف های شما سرد هست برو..من اینکارو میکردم و سرما خواب رو از بین میبرد فوقش یک ساعت بیرون باشی خوابت میپره بعد از ظهر ها

----------


## alireza.mer30

احتمالا چربی داری 
یا این که تو برنامه عذایی ات از چربی زیاد استفاده میکنی ....

----------


## Pourya.sh

اهااا دلیلشو میدونم 
اینجوری نخاب ی شب ساعت دوازده یه شب ساعت یک یه شب ده 
باید ساعت بدنتو اوکی کنی 
خب چجوری 
بیا هر شب یازده ... دوازده اصلا هر ساعت که دوست داری تصمیم بگیر بخابی هر کاریم داشتی رها کنی بخابی مثلا دوازده بخابی تا هشت فردا بدن هشت ساعت خواب نیاز داره من خودم دوازده میخابم تا هشت .... تا بیست روز این کار کن بدنت عادت کنه میتونی تا بیست روز اصلا ظهرا نخابی تا عادتت پاک شه ... خلاصه یه ساعت بخاب یه ساعت مشخصم بیدار شو 
موفق باشی

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## optician

> اهااا دلیلشو میدونم 
> اینجوری نخاب ی شب ساعت دوازده یه شب ساعت یک یه شب ده 
> باید ساعت بدنتو اوکی کنی 
> خب چجوری 
> بیا هر شب یازده ... دوازده اصلا هر ساعت که دوست داری تصمیم بگیر بخابی هر کاریم داشتی رها کنی بخابی مثلا دوازده بخابی تا هشت فردا بدن هشت ساعت خواب نیاز داره من خودم دوازده میخابم تا هشت .... تا بیست روز این کار کن بدنت عادت کنه میتونی تا بیست روز اصلا ظهرا نخابی تا عادتت پاک شه ... خلاصه یه ساعت بخاب یه ساعت مشخصم بیدار شو 
> موفق باشی
> 
> فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk


اگه تا 12 درس بخونی خوبه که ساعت 8 بیدار بشی وگرنه شب ساعت 10 بخوا که حتما 6 و نیم 7 بیدار باشی

----------


## Dj.ALI

فرفولیک و مولتی ویتامین و سپروهپتادین بگیرین هر روز بخورین بعد از یک ماه درست میشید..در ضمن دوش گرفتن و حمام هم معجزه میکنه..هر روز صبح تا از خواب بیدار میشید برید یه دوش بگیرید سریع و بیاین بیرون..حتی ظهرها هم اگر دیدی خسته اید برید دوباره سریع یه دوش بگیرین واقعا خیلی سرحال تر میشید

----------


## Pourya.sh

> اگه تا 12 درس بخونی خوبه که ساعت 8 بیدار بشی وگرنه شب ساعت 10 بخوا که حتما 6 و نیم 7 بیدار باشی


درسته موافقم :-)

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amiiin

مشکل به یاری امتحانات نوبت اول حل شد
سپاس از همگی :Yahoo (105):

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
عزیز به نظر من بری حجامت درست میشه
خون کثیف تو بدنت خیلی زیاده
یکی از رفیقام اینجوری بود و وقتی رفت حجامت درست شد
عزت زیاد
بای :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saeedkh76

> دوستان من یه مشکل دارم
> مثلا شب ساعت ۱۲ یا ۱ میخوابم صبح ساعت ۷ بیدار میشم ظهرشم یه ۱ ساعت میخوابم ولی همش دوست دارم بخوابم
> حتی ایندفعه عوض کردم ۲شب خوابیدم ۱۰ بیدار شدم ولی بدتر شد
> یعنی بیماری ای چیزی دارم ؟!! یا همه کنکوری ها دوست دارن زیاد بخوابن ؟


تو سال کنکور کلا خواب آلودگی پیش میاد
ولی خب بهتره یه چکاپ هم بدی تا از نظر ریزمغذی ها خیالت راحت شه
خواب آلودگی دلایل پزشکی و روانشناسی زیادی میتونه داشته باشه
ولی بهت گفتم برا کنکوریا مهم ترین عاملش همکون حجم بالای دروس و بی حوصلگی هست

----------


## sprit

> منم مشکل مشابه تو رو دارم ولی خب فعلا تا قبل از اتمام مدارس قصد ندارم خوابمو درس کنم . تنها راهی که میتونم تو ایام مدرسه طول روز 6 تا 7 ساعت بخونم همینه . شما نگران نباش هر جور میدونی درسته همونو اجرا کن


بازممممممممممم صندوقت پر شده جانم  :Yahoo (110):  

رفع اسپم : شب ها بموقع بخوابید هیچی جای خواب شبانه رو نمیده :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

به نظر من مصرف ویتامین ها و کلسیم کافی نیست،سعی بکنید از کلسیم فورت یا هلس تراس استفاده کنید و دچار خواب آلودگی یا عدم تمرکز نشید،در مورد ویتامین b1 300 تحقق کنید راه حل آنجاست.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

من یه مشکل بدی پیدا کردم  کل شب رو بیدارم بعد ساعت 12  ظهر میخوابم تا 5 6 بعد ازظهر

----------


## Alegzander

اولین تاپیکمه  :Yahoo (1): 
کنکوریه 97
خب
یه مسئله ی خیلی خیلی خیلی مهم واسه کنکوری خوابه!و خواب منظم خیلی تو کنکور به کار میاد
و من خوابم اصلاااا منظم نیست!یعنی یبار 10 شب میخوابم فرداش 11 ظهر بیدار میشم بعد فردا شبش کلا نمی خوابم یا دو ساعت میخوابم و به همین ترتیب
یعنی هم خوش خوابم و هم توانایی تو بیدار موندن بالاست!
چند بار سعی کردم خوابم رو منظم کنم ولی هر ساعتی ک میخوابیدم فرقی نداشت!در هر صورت حدودای 10 صبح بیدار میشدم!
چند جا خوندم واسه دوران کنکور،چون ادم خسته میشه،خوابش رو به دو تا سه چهار ساعتی بشکونه بهتره
یه جا دیگه میگفت نه باس یه تیکه باشه
در کل پیشنهادتون واسه خواب چیه؟تجربه هاتون،پیشنهاداتون...چون من میترسم نامنظم بودنه خوابم لطمه بزنه به کنکورم

----------


## DrPr

سال اول چون مدرسه ميري مشكلي پيدا نميكني من امسال از بعد عيد كه مدرسه تعطيل شده خوابم بهم ريخته ساعت ١١ بيدار ميشم ٢٥ روز تا كنكور مونده من هنوز بيخيال :Yahoo (2):

----------


## am3175

سلادوست من امیدوارم 97بترکونی 
ببین به نظر من اگه بتونی به خواب پلی فازیک عادت کنی خیلی خوبه .همون چیزیه که خودت گفتی یعی میای به جای این که خوابت یک سره باشه میای اونو به چند بازه تقسم میکنی ...من خودم بعد عید به دلیل این که خیلی عقب بودم ازروش خواب پلی فازیک استفاده کردم هر 6ساعت 1ساعت خواب میشه در 24ساعت 4ساعت خواب ..اوایلش خیلی سخت بود ولی بعدش عادت کردم...شماهم این روشو امتحان کن اگه جواب داد ادامه بده ..خدارو شکر الانم تا کنکور یه عالمه وقت داری ...الان موق همین ازمون و خطاهاست پس باخودت نگو شاید برای امحان کردن روشای مختلف وقتم گرفته بشه به جاش به این فکر کن که روش خودتو پیداکنی وتااخر ادامه بدی ...
خواب پلی فازیک انواع مختلفی داره و معمولا افراد خیلی کمی این نوع خواب رو دارند...دانشمندای زیادی هم بودن که اینطوری میخوابیدن مثل نیکولا تسلا و داوینچی و...
و خواب پلی فازیک هم ت.سط دانشمندان ثابت شده که باعث یادگیری بهتر و تمرکز بهتر میشه ...مثل این مییمونه که شما با ماشینت داری رانندی میکنی به جای اینکه 500کیلوتر بری بعد استراحت کنی هر 100کیلومتر چند دقیقه استراحت میکنی که معلومه تو حالت دوم کیفیت بیشتری رو داری نسبت به اول 
خواب پلی فازیک رو تو نت سرچ کن و بعدش یک برنامه بچین برای خوابت معمولا این طوریه که یا هر 4ساعت 15دقیقه میخوابن ...یا هر 6ساعت نیم ساتع الی یک ساهت میخوابن 
روشای مختلفو امتحان کن ...


اگرهم به این روش نتونستی عادت کنی  . برات سخت بود همون خواب معمولیت رو داشته باش و خودتو مقید کن که راس ساعت مثلا 12 بری بخوابی و راس ساعت 7بیدارشی 
اوایلش شاید خوابت نبره یا بیدار شدنت سخت باشه ول عادت میکنی 
ویه جمله معروف هست میگه"انسان ها فرصت زیادی برای خواب در گورشان دارند!!!!"

----------


## am3175

> سال اول چون مدرسه ميري مشكلي پيدا نميكني من امسال از بعد عيد كه مدرسه تعطيل شده خوابم بهم ريخته ساعت ١١ بيدار ميشم ٢٥ روز تا كنكور مونده من هنوز بيخيال


سخت نگیر ...دکترکه زوری نمیشه رفتگرم باس باشه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
شوخی کردم داداش انشالله سال بعد ....
الان تو مدرسه ما از 30تا تجربی ..20تاشون میمونن برا سال بعد

----------


## mostafa181

چه اشکالی داره مگه ؟؟؟ یک بار که تا ساعت 11 خوابیدی شبش بخون 
اگر شب خوابیدی صبح بخون  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mina_77

به خودت سخت نگیر
12ظهر درس میخونی عوضش 6صبح بخاب
چه اشکالی داره :Yahoo (5): 
سر جلسه کنکور بهت نمیگن سیستم خابیدنت و درس خوندنت چی بوده
باید بتونی تستارو حل کنی :Yahoo (5):

----------


## masome-alavi

من نمیدونم چیکارکنم صبحازودبیدارشم خودمومیکشم تهش ساعت8بیدارمیشم :Yahoo (2): اینجوری صبح کم میخونم باز بعدظهرهم خوابم میگیره :Yahoo (21): چیکارمیکنین که صبحا ساعت6/30 7 بیدارشین؟

----------


## mahdir

شبا قبل خواب ورزش کن باعث میشه خسته شی بخوابی
صبح زود بیدار میشی
بعد ۱۵-۲۰ روز میشه عادت همیشه همین موقع بیدار میشی.
ترجیحا توی این مدت مقاومت کن.

----------


## Qaradagh

شب‌ها زود بخوابین.

----------


## _Mammad_

من مدرسه میرم
تا1 بیدارم صبحم هفت بیدار میشم 
بعد از ظهرم نمیخوابم
باید عادت کنی
چون من عادت ندارم بعد ازظهرا بخوابم اصلا خواب بعداز ظهر حداقل واسه من سمه

----------


## mehdirahmati137

> ببین یه گوشی ساده گیر بیار اینا صداشون خیلی بلنده بعد تایمش کن سر ساعت شش بعدم بزار مثلا یه جایی دورتر از جایی که میخوای بخوابی که وقتی زنگ بخوره مجبور بشی بلند بشی خفه اش کنی
> بعدم مستقیم برو دست و صورتتو بشور!
> از اون طرف سعی کن یکم زودتر بخوابی
> -------------------------------------
> یه کار دیگه هم که میتونی انجام بدی اینه که بسپری به بزرگترت صبح یه لیوان آب یخ بریزه رو صورتت اینجوری بالشت هم خیس میشه دیگه برنمیگردی بخوابی


مگه قصد جونمونو کردی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Pasteur

من از 7 ساعت کمتر می تونم بخوابم ، ولی در عوض در طول روز خواب آلودم ،
به نظر من تنها راه برا خودم و احتمالا استارتر زودتر خوابیدنه،
که البته اراده میخاد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط masome-alavi


من نمیدونم چیکارکنم صبحازودبیدارشم خودمومیکشم تهش ساعت8بیدارمیشماینجوری صبح کم میخونم باز بعدظهرهم خوابم میگیرهچیکارمیکنین که صبحا ساعت6/30 7 بیدارشین؟


سلام..

مشکلت میدونی چیه؟
مشکلت اینه که میخوای زود بیدار بشی نه طبق سیستم خودت بلکه طبق سیستم دیگران...فردا هم ناموفق و بی نتیجه خواهد بود تلاشت....ساعت مطالعه و شروعش مال خودته نه واسه دیگرونو اجرا کنی....هشت صبح عالیه به خودت الکی فشار روانی درست نکن...از هشت برنامه بریز قشنگ به خودت زمان بده....میتونی طبق عادتت  خواب بعداز ظهر نیم الی یک ساعت بخوابی و مشکلی نداره...
*

----------


## mo3n

ساعت ده شب بخواب 
چهار صبح بیدار شو . 
بهترین تایم خواب برای منه 
شاید شما یه جور دیگه بخوای بخوابی و بیدار بشی

----------


## Neo.Healer

به نظرم الان وقت تغییر عادت خواب نیس 
برنامه تو جوری تنظیم کن که ۸ از خواب بیدار شی بتونی بهش برسی 
برا ظهرم ورزش کن یا حموم و چای و...

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> ساعت ده شب بخواب 
> چهار صبح بیدار شو . 
> بهترین تایم خواب برای منه 
> شاید شما یه جور دیگه بخوای بخوابی و بیدار بشی


پس چرا الان که داری این پست رومینویسی نخوابیدی؟؟ :Yahoo (112):  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## ZAPATA

> من نمیدونم چیکارکنم صبحازودبیدارشم خودمومیکشم تهش ساعت8بیدارمیشماینجوری صبح کم میخونم باز بعدظهرهم خوابم میگیرهچیکارمیکنین که صبحا ساعت6/30 7 بیدارشین؟


کافیه یه چی واست مهم باشه و خوب بدونی کار فردات چیه .... مثل من الان اتومات بیدار میشی ...... ساعت 10 خابم برد ...... الان بدون ساعت و هیچی از خاب بیدار شدم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mina_77

> کافیه یه چی واست مهم باشه و خوب بدونی کار فردات چیه .... مثل من الان اتومات بیدار میشی ...... ساعت 10 خابم برد ...... الان بدون ساعت و هیچی از خاب بیدار شدم


فقط میتونم بگم ماشالله به اراااااااااده

من عمرا در هیچ مقطع تحصیلیم در زندگی به این درجه ار اراده نه رسیدم و نه خواهم رسید :Yahoo (117):

----------


## alireza.salehi

بهترین راه رفتن به باشگاه هست.منم همینطوری بودم الان یه شب در میون میرم باشگاه بعدش که میام تخت میگیرم میخوابم صبحم با انرژی از خواب بیدار میشم و اصلا دیگه خوابم نمیگیره

----------


## alish78

من که هرکاری میکنم نمیتونم روزای تعطیل صبح بیدار شم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## zamina

> من نمیدونم چیکارکنم صبحازودبیدارشم خودمومیکشم تهش ساعت8بیدارمیشماینجوری صبح کم میخونم باز بعدظهرهم خوابم میگیرهچیکارمیکنین که صبحا ساعت6/30 7 بیدارشین؟


تنبلی رو بذار کنار و درس بخون  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ali.sn

> من نمیدونم چیکارکنم صبحازودبیدارشم خودمومیکشم تهش ساعت8بیدارمیشماینجوری صبح کم میخونم باز بعدظهرهم خوابم میگیرهچیکارمیکنین که صبحا ساعت6/30 7 بیدارشین؟


دوست عزيز حتما احساس احتياج نميكنى.من سال قبل از عيد شروع كردم از ٥صبح پاشدن تا ١٢شب چون چاره اي نداشتم و احساس نياز ميكردم اما الان ٦:٣٠صبح تا ١٠شب ميخونم و نميتونم ساعت ٥پاشم چون اونطور احساس نياز نميكنم يكيم كمى اراده به خرج بده

----------


## eskalis

سعی کنید انتخابی زندگی نکنید( یعنی توی یک موقعیت نابهنجار ،حرکتای نابهنجار ، یک چیزه هنجاری هست)، پس سعی کنید اجباری زندگی کنید..

----------


## Egotist

سعی کنید ریتالین بخورید

----------

